# Soap Warning Funny :)



## Bret (Dec 21, 2007)

At work, we always give little gifts to each other. This year, I did a small bar of peppermint cream soap. I put a tag on it saying "Merry Christmas" and on the back have the ingredients and a warning about if irritation occurs, discontinue use. 

All the girls said that's so funny, what a cute thing to put on there


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 21, 2007)

Um......ok I am blonde...what is so funny?  You are supposed to put that on there!  Am I misssing something?


----------



## Bret (Dec 21, 2007)

It's funny to me that they thought it was "cute". I tried explaining to the first one that it's got to be on there, and she didn't believe me. I didn't even try with the others.


----------



## edco76 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll give 3 to 1 odds that atleast 1 of them eats it :roll:


----------



## Bret (Dec 21, 2007)

lol, I made sure I put "SOAP" on there, didn't want anyone thinking it was peppermint fudge


----------



## Bret (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok.... it must just be the people I give it to. We had a Christmas party at my grandma's yesterday and I gave her two bars of soap, with the warning on there. Both of my aunts giggled about it and thought it was cute. 

 :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 24, 2007)

What the heck is so darn funny?????  I am gonna ask someone if my label makes them laugh!


----------



## Bret (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't get it either. It simply says:

Caution: If irritation develops, discontinue use.

Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 24, 2007)

hahahhahahhahahahaha hohohohohohohohheheheheheheheheheeh


Um...its not funny!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 24, 2007)

I think they think it is cute because  the big companies are required by law to put that on there as part of the professional biz obligation so by an amature putting it on there it is humorous. I assume they assume you do not have to comply w/ the FDA because you are small beans & it's cute for you to try & look like a big biz. Kinda like how it is cute when a 5 y/o wants to shave  :roll:  :roll:  :roll: .


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

WTH? I dont see why thats funny? Maybe because your not like a huge company and they are not taking you serious!


----------



## Bret (Dec 24, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> WTH? I dont see why thats funny? Maybe because your not like a huge company and they are not taking you serious!



Yep, the one girl asked who I'm selling it for.  :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh lawd, you should have given her some lye heavy soap! LMAO! 

Thats not funny Shannan.. 


LMAO!

BUT IM STILL LAUGHING!


----------



## Woodi (Dec 31, 2007)

I remember on another forum long ago that someone had complained that peppermint soap burned her 'nether regions'. This may be why they found it funny? Dunno....some people just laugh at the strangest things. :roll:


----------



## Bret (Dec 31, 2007)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I remember on another forum long ago that someone had complained that peppermint soap burned her 'nether regions'. This may be why they found it funny? Dunno....some people just laugh at the strangest things. :roll:



I doubt they would even think about that. And this was FO, not EO, so far it hasn't been a problem


----------



## pink-north (Jan 1, 2008)

I think the warning is quite necessary. I can see Woodi's point, but I still don't see the humor. Unless all individuals were a little tipsy at the time?


----------



## itsmeroro (Jan 4, 2008)

edco76 said:
			
		

> I'll give 3 to 1 odds that atleast 1 of them eats it :roll:



Or licks it


----------

